# Polar Votex Brings Crippling Cold to Midwest



## Coywolf (Jan 30, 2019)

As a warning to people traveling in the Midwest:




Accessibility links

Skip to main content
Keyboard shortcuts for audio player

Listen Live Toggle initial options for NPR audio player




*




*
DONATE
Open Navigation Menu
*NATIONAL*
*Polar Vortex Causes Midwest States Of Emergency As Cold Pushes Farther South*
*LISTEN· 3:40
Toggle more options*


January 30, 20195:45 AM ET
Heard on Morning Edition



DAVID SCHAPER





Icicles form on the walkway at North Avenue Beach of Lake Michigan in Chicago on Tuesday.
Pinar Istek/Reuters
The polar vortex sliding south into the Midwest is sending temperatures to their lowest levels in more than 30 years and, in some cases, setting records.
While it usually sits over the Arctic, the polar vortex is being pushed south by an unseasonably warm air mass to the north.
The life-threatening cold is paralyzing the region — closing schools, businesses and courthouses; grounding flights; and keeping millions confined to their homes.
The harsh winter weather is even reaching into the Deep South, with freezing temperatures, snow and ice in Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and Georgia.
Temperatures overnight dropped to near 30 degrees below zero in some parts of Minnesota and close to it in Iowa, Illinois, Wisconsin and Michigan. And the bitter cold is not letting up; forecasters are calling for highs Wednesday in Minneapolis and Chicago of just 14 below zero.





The Salvation Army in Chicago is providing hot meals to those in need.
David Schaper/NPR
"Oh, this cold is very dangerous," says Richard Vargas, who directs community social services for the Salvation Army in Chicago. "If someone's out here and they're exposed or don't have the adequate amount of clothing on, it can be very treacherous, actually."
In addition to providing hot meals from their large red canteen food trucks, the Salvation Army is handing out coats, gloves, scarves, hats and other winter necessities. Vehicles are providing rides to warming shelters, and teams are making extra nighttime trips out across the city to check up on makeshift camps and other places the homeless congregate.
And this kind of outreach is going on in cities all across the Midwest.
Article continues after sponsor message


National Weather Service meteorologist Rich Otto says that bitterly cold air is being whipped by strong northerly winds, creating dangerous wind chills.





On Tuesday, a student dressed for subzero temperatures while walking to class at the University of Minnesota in Minneapolis. Classes in universities across the Midwest were closed because of the cold.
Eric Miller/Reuters
"Values as cold as minus 30 to minus 50 degrees in a couple locations and even colder as you get farther north into some parts of Minnesota, where some of those wind chills could get down to minus 60," says Vargas of the Salvation Army.
Wind chill warnings and advisories stretch from the Dakotas into Western Pennsylvania. Airlines have canceled thousands of flights because of the bad weather, and the governors of Wisconsin, Michigan and Illinois have declared emergencies.
"This is very serious weather and my administration is not underestimating the gravity of this in how we respond," says Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker. "We are undertaking a coordinated effort to keep people safe, but we need all Illinoisans to do their part."




*NATIONAL*
*Polar Vortex Hits The Midwest With Life-Threatening Cold Temperatures*




*NATIONAL*
*'Life-Threatening Arctic Blast' Surges Into Midwest, Barreling Toward Eastern U.S.*
The emergency declarations help state and local agencies tap into extra resources and better coordinate relief and response services.
Scores of colleges from the Universities of South Dakota and Iowa, to Michigan State, Notre Dame in Indiana and Kent State in Ohio are canceling classes. Public school systems in Chicago, Milwaukee, Detroit, St. Louis and Minneapolis are all closed, with Chicago already calling off classes for Thursday.
Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz considered shuttering all schools statewide, but decided against it.
"In many cases, these local officials know best," Walz told reporters Tuesday. "And one of the things that I'm concerned about is, is when you close a school sometimes, that is the place of warmth and food that is not available elsewhere."
Even the U.S. Postal Service is taking the rare step of suspending mail delivery Wednesday in Minnesota, Iowa, Western Wisconsin and Western Illinois. So while its unofficial motto may promise that "neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds," apparently dangerous, bone-chilling cold will.
But not everyone is dreading this deep freeze.
"We were generally pretty happy to see it coming," says Steve Faivre, who farms with his family in DeKalb County in Northern Illinois.
"These frosts are really kind of good, these deep cold cycles, because it'll generally help freeze out and knock off some of the pests in the field. It also helps break up the soil, with the freezing and thawing."
The other good news is that forecasters are predicting a relative heat wave this weekend, with temperatures in Chicago expected to climb into the 40s — that's 40 degrees above zero.

cold temperatures
weather

*Facebook*
*Twitter*
*Flipboard*
*Email*

*Sign Up For The NPR Daily Newsletter*
Catch up on the latest headlines and unique NPR stories, sent every weekday.
E-mail address
By subscribing, you agree to NPR's terms of use and privacy policy.
*More Stories From NPR*




*NATIONAL*
*USPS Suspends Mail Delivery In Parts Of 10 States Due To Dangerous Polar Vortex*




*NATIONAL*
*Trump Administration Gets An Earful On New Campus Sexual Assault Rules*
*Popular on NPR.org*




*WORLD*
*'The Invisibles' Reveals How Some Jews Survived Nazi Germany By Hiding In Plain Sight*




*HEALTH*
*Washington State Officials Declare State Of Emergency As Measles Outbreak Continues*
*NPR Editors' Picks*




*EDUCATION*
*When The Principal Cancels School ... With A Song-And-Dance Number*




*OPINION*
*Opinion: Foreign Forces Did Not Start Venezuela's Transition. Venezuela Did
READ & LISTEN*

Home
News
Arts & Life
Music
Podcasts
Programs
*CONNECT*

Newsletters
Facebook
Twitter
Instagram
Contact
Help
*ABOUT NPR*

Overview
Finances
People
Press
Ombudsman
Corrections
*GET INVOLVED*

Support Public Radio
Sponsor NPR
NPR Careers
NPR Shop
NPR Events
Visit NPR

terms of use
privacy
your privacy choices
text only
© 2019 npr


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 30, 2019)

man this is fuckin nuts!

i read something about negative 70 somewhere in the Dakotas

somehow i believe the planet is in bad shape  i could be wrong


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 30, 2019)

its been getting worse every year. It sucks that the US leaders cant see how this is related to climate change. If i remember right i read that inbetween 2020 and 2030 the sun will start a cycle of very low activity. The last time this happen The London River Thames froze solid and was touted as a mini ice age. The next few decades are gonna be interesting to watch go by. 

I hope anyone out there without shelter finds some, i cant imagine being out in a cold like that.


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 30, 2019)

CelticWanderer said:


> if i remember right i read that inbetween 2020 and 2030 the sun will start a cycle of very low activity. The last time this happen The London River Thames froze solid and was touted as a mini ice age.



in my limited knowledge i do believe this would cause a mass reduction of crop procurement? so probably mass starvation


----------



## noothgrush (Jan 30, 2019)

Of course farmer 'tard is happy about the polar vortex.


----------



## Tude (Jan 30, 2019)

Im NY and we are currently -23F (windchill) - schools ++ were closed today - my college (and they HATE TO CLOSE) closed mid afternoon and will be closed tomorrow waiting for this stuff to pass and we start to "warm" up (to like -12F windchill) tomorrow night. Lots going on in the city with trying to find extra beds etc for the local homeless. It's a bitch to walk out there as we had a small thaw a week or so ago and then it rained so the side roads and mostly sidewalks are full of 2" iced bumpy feet prints and it's all ice and windblown. a bitch hehe. I'm hunkered down and not moving atm, but trying to find places for some travelers atm too.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 30, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> in my limited knowledge i do believe this would cause a mass reduction of crop procurement? so probably mass starvation


thats what i was thinking about today, the bread basket is about to be buggered.


----------



## roughdraft (Jan 30, 2019)

very poetic @CelticWanderer


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Jan 30, 2019)

This cold weather is no joke, even with high end gear.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jan 30, 2019)

*Heck, even Amtrash is not running from Milwaukee to Chicago and back!!! Why pay Amtrak anyway, hop a freight for free!!!!!!!!
https://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/amtrak-cancels-all-hiawatha-service-lines-on-wednesday*

*It will be in the 40s (above zero) this weekend, a heatwave! I'll bring out my shorts!*


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jan 31, 2019)

*Chicago keeping train tracks on fire so trains keep running!
https://theweek.com/speedreads/8206...-keep-trains-running-amid-recordbreaking-cold*


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 31, 2019)

Meanwhile, they are *literally* setting the commuter tracks on fire in chicago to prevent them from freezing. The images are amazing....


----------



## roguetrader (Jan 31, 2019)

we're getting a taste of polar vortex in Europe too - last year we had the worst snows for decades and that was in March !


----------

